# Nigerian Dwarf Cross keeping tail down



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

My Nigerian Dwarf Cross Doe keeps her tail down all the time. She was in with a buck for two months and we brought her home. I have been watching her because if she was to go into heat according to my calendar it should be now. Well she keeps her tail down all the time. Does anyone else have a doe that does this? I thought she was only doing this around the buck but now she does it around the does too. I was able to lift her tail to get a picture just to look and see. She doesn't look to be in heat to me. Any opinions?




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is she feeling okay? Can't tell if she is in heat or not but after two months with the buck probably not. Sometimes tail down can indicate they aren't feeling well. I would check her rectal temperature and FAMACHA score/membrane color just to be on the safe side. Otherwise eating/pooping/peeing normally? She may just be chilly.


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

I will check temp when I get back home. She is peeing and pooping fine. Her eyelids aren't as bright pink as usual but can I give her cydectin like my other pregnant does this early in pregnancy?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it possible that her tail is broken? Could she have been injured while in with the buck? Does the tail pull down when you let it go, or just flop back down?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Mine hold their tails down when it's cold.. how would you like cold wind on your bum??! hehe.

Other reason being is that she could be sick. By the looks of your gloves though, I'm going to say it's cold out there and she is holding it down because of the cold.


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

She lays outside instead of in the shelter. I had gloves on because I was doing hay and it was a little chilly to me this morning but it has been getting up into the upper 40s and low 50s each day so I don't know if that's cold to her? I am going to check temp in a few mins. My hubby just got home so he can go out with me. I will let you know the verdict in a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Some of mine hold it down with just the slight cold breeze. Is she acting any different other than that?


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

She didn't eat well the first couple days she came home but she is eating hay and she is eating more grain now than she was but still not as much as I think she should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok took her temp. It was 102.1 so ok there. Now she is ticked off at me. Lol I gave her some Nutri Drench just to see if her appetite picks back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

